# Fishing line breaking



## beanneil (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been at my wits end with nylon fishing line. I bought several spools of various kg's a fair while ago and kept them in a closed tackle box.

I have been trying to tie some knots to attach hooks and swivels .(old style slip knot - 4 loops around main line and then back though the first loop) When I pull the line tight it snaps especially the lighter line. The line is still flexible and clean. :?

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

What brand of line first of all.
Second, do you wet the knot before tightening it?
Third, how long ago is a fair while ago?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Spit


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Throw it away

Buy new line
(reputable brand and not dump bin special!)


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Spit


X2

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

Also if you are testing knots in the low range, (fine lines ) very easy to break in your lap.
Not so easy to snap with the give of the rod & also the stretch of 2-3mtres of mono


----------



## beanneil (Aug 8, 2012)

I am using Jarvis Walker nylon.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've never had a problem with jw line breaking, its very similar if not identical to schneider. My knots were also always a blood knot passed through the eye twice 7 wraps around the main then passed through both loops then lubricate knot with spit and pull tight. a habit I've always had since I was about 7yo is to put two half hitches around the main line with every line type, not often required but I like the extra security. I've never had a knot slip. 
If this fails replace the line. Just my two bobs worth. 
Phil


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Have they been stored away from the light?

I had a couple of spools of leader material start breaking at really light strains between knots a year or so ago. I eventually traced it to leaving it lying around in the sun and the UV had degraded it. I have since kept all my leader material in the cupboard with the door closed while not in use (and try and keep it out of the light in the yak too). No more issues apart from dodgy knot tying :lol:

Ditch it, or use it to tie up your tomato plants - for a few extra $$ you'll lose a good fish one day as happened to me 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Read the 'Use' section on this web page

Try a Palomar knot.

*Palomar is simple to tie*
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/palomar-knot/

*Palomar is incredibly strong*


----------

